# ONIMUSHA 3 Demon Siege



## Abdurrahman (Oct 23, 2006)

:4-thatsba :4-thatsba 

Firstly greeting to everyone.
then about that game "ONIMUSHA 3" there are 3 problems:
1) The display window of the game won't be full screened, so how could i force it to be full screen sized rather than being a small window.?   

2) The sound of this game precedes the vedio sequence by about 7- 9 sec? so how could i make both to be synchronized??:4-dontkno :4-dontkno 

3) The vedio sequence is not smooth, but more it is cutting? so how could i convert it into smooth sequence?:sigh: :sigh: :sigh: 

Knowing that my PC specifications are as follow:
1) vega: Nvidia GForce 5200 128Mb
2) Ram : 512Mb
3) processor : Pentium iii 933Mhz
4) os : win XP pro
That's all my problem:embarased 
thanks a lot


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

i think your computer has a problem running it because minimal system specs is higher than your pc specs

CPU PIV 2 GHz or equivalent RAM 512 MB Graphic Card TBA Sound Card OS Windows XP/2000 Harddisk Others DirectX 9

scroll to the bottom of the page
http://pc.gamezone.com/gamesell/p21762.htm


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm have to agree with pharoah here.
Your System falls below the minimum requirements for the game (especially your CPU).
In most cases the games will be lucky to run at all if you don't meet the minimum requirements, 90% of the time you need to double those specifications to run the game smoothly.



> 2) The sound of this game precedes the vedio sequence by about 7- 9 sec? so how could i make both to be synchronized??
> 
> 3) The vedio sequence is not smooth, but more it is cutting? so how could i convert it into smooth sequence?


This would be caused by poor performance due to your systems specs.
There are only really two ways to fix this, lower the graphical and audio settings in the game to the lowest possible and put up with and lag that may occur. Alternatively, you could upgrade your system to something a little more powerful.


----------

